# New Aluminum Dash Badge



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I am planning on making a new Dash plaque for the passenger side. Im moving the GTO logo over to center and then putting a pontiac symbol in front of it. It will be made of aluminum and the letters and symbols will be extruded and have fillet edges. I will post pics when its done. I was wondering if anyone thinks there might be a market for something like this maybe customizing them per owners request. All input would be great, Thanks.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

sounds good. cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think it will look good. The GTO interior is to subtle to do something like that.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you could make a very professional looking piece with a CNC machine, especially if the finished product had a brushed finish like the stock plaque.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

It will be either brushed or polished aluminum and wont look to much different then the original. We have a program called cam works and solid works were we have modeled it and actually put a picture of the dash in the background to see exactly what it will look like. I will post a screen print of the model to see what you guys think. I was thinking they could be sort of personal to each person but at the same time be clean and not tacky


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you added build numbers or something that would be neat. I'm in for pics though. I have seen inserts that are eched alumium. My g/f had them in her 05. It said 1 of 15 QSM on Red A4 LS2 w/ 18s. She paid alot to have it made though but it is a nice touch. I'll post a pic of it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

gtogooch said:


> It will be either brushed or polished aluminum and wont look to much different then the original. We have a program called cam works and *solid works* were we have modeled it and actually put a picture of the dash in the background to see exactly what it will look like. I will post a screen print of the model to see what you guys think. I was thinking they could be sort of personal to each person but at the same time be clean and not tacky


Nice. I use SolidWorks. :cheers


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

So you understand how professional this will be done and look. If mine turns out the way I want I could take requests for people to have whatever they want on theirs. I was thinking like 30 bucks for whatever within reason. Im just not sure how the sending people stuff and them sending you money works over the internet without getn jipped!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

gtogooch said:


> So you understand how professional this will be done and look. If mine turns out the way I want I could take requests for people to have whatever they want on theirs. I was thinking like 30 bucks for whatever within reason. Im just not sure how the sending people stuff and them sending you money works over the internet without getn jipped!


PayPal.com


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Nice. I use SolidWorks. :cheers


Hey Poncho.

Never heard of Solidworks. I have purchased several items from
EMBLEMPROS.COM - Quality Emblems and Auto Parts - Home


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

SolidWorks is a three-dimensional CAD (Computer Aided Drafting) program that is used just about everywhere in engineering applications. It can be used to design parts in a virtual space, create working virtual assemblies, and perform basic stress tests... it also checks for clearance/interference in moving assemblies. Its pretty cool, and I'm sure it can do more than that.

I used to use AutoCAD pretty heavily up until recently, which is similar, but only creates two-dimensional "blueprints" and not "smart models".


----------

